# gute Lötstation bis 200€?



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2009)

*gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Da mein(e) Lötkolben gerade nicht verfügbar sind und auch nicht gerade der Hit, such ich eine vernünftige Lötstation.

Der Einsatzgebiet ist sowohl Kabel löten als auch an PCBs löten z.B. neue Elkos in MoBos, Netzteilen und so weiter.

Preislich dachte ich, das ich so 200€ ausgeben könnte.

Hab da so an diese ERSA gedacht:
RDS 80 Lötstationen & Entlötstationen von Ersa - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Eventuell auch diese (Ent)Lötstation:
www.pollin.de


----------



## fadade (11. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

ich empfehle dir die UNTERE; ein Freund von mir hat genau dieselbe und ist sehr zufrieden!!!!

Ich selber löte nur selten und wenn, dann mit einem Lötkolben aus den 90ern ^^ -> der funzt aber trotzdem einwandfrei


http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&q=lötstation&scoring=pd

über 200€ ist da ga nixxxx mehr^^ (aber die sind vllt auch net alle gut...)


----------



## CrazyBanana (11. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Weller WS 51 
haben wir auch an der Schule
kostet zwar etwas über 200€ 
aber hält dafür min. die nächsten 20 Jahre


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Hm, die WS51 schaut wirklich nicht schlecht aus, das ist in etwa das was ich suche.
Zumal ich auch etwas mehr Leistung brauche, da ich an PCBs arbeiten möchte.


PS: was ist die optimale Temperatur?
Sollt ich hier eher heiß oder kalt wählen?

Rein vom Gefühl her würd ich den auf 250°C einstellen.


----------



## Thornscape (11. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Ich habe hier eine Weller WECP-20 stehen. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es die noch so zu kaufen gibt, aber auf jeden Fall kann man festhalten, dass Weller eine sehr gute Firma ist, bei der man ab einem bestimmten Preis nichts falsch machen kann.

Temperaturtechnisch kann ich bei mir von 150 bis 450 °C regeln, minimal löte ich mit um die 250°, meist eher 300-350°. Vor allem, wenn man auch mal wärmeleitende oder größere Bauteile verlöten will, ist etwas Leistungs- und Temperaturreserve nicht zu verachten.

P.S.: Vom Prinzip ist die WECP-20 eigentlich wie die beschriebende WS 5, 50W Leistung und ebenso regelbar, auch mit Potenzialausgleich. Von daher: Kaufempfehlung von mir!


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Entweder die von Ersa wenn du ein wenig Geld sparen willst, aber ich rate hier ganz klar zu der Weller WS81 bzw. WSD81, denn diese beiden Lötstationen sind sehr gut. Ein großer Vorteil ist die extrem kurze Aufheitszeit, in wenigen Sekunden ist die Lötstation betriebsbereit, es gibt viele verschiedene Lötspitzen, sowohl für bleifreies Lot als auch für bleihaltiges Lot, dann Hohlkegelspitzen, also alles was man braucht. Wenn die Lötstation nicht beruflich (Azubi zum Elektroniker) wie bei mir genutzt wird ist diese etwas überdimensioniert, für zu Hause reicht dann auch die RDS80 von Ersa.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Naja, ist mehr ein Hobby von mir, kauf aber nicht soo gern irgendeinen billig Schrott sondern lieber was ordentliches, was ich dann etwas länger nutze, wie meinen Makita HR2450 Bohrhammer... 

Und mit meiner aktuellen 75W ERSA Multisprint Lötpistole brenn ich öfter mal die Kontakte ab...


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Das ist halt der Nachteil von Lötpistolen - zwar schnell heiß, dafür aber ungenau geregelt.

Nimm am besten die WS81/WSD81, gibts bei reichelt für knapp 200€, zuschlagen lohnt sich.


----------



## ManuelB (12. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Jup, Weller kann man voll empfehlen. Gabs damals in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb und die Dinger laufen und laufen. Der VW Käfer unter den Lötstationen 
Wenn ich mal wieder Geld über habe werde ich auch in eine Weller investieren bis dahin müssen meine Handlötkolben reichen 

MfG
Manu


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Nachteil von Lötpistolen - zwar schnell heiß, dafür aber ungenau geregelt.


Jop, die Teile taugen eigentlich nur, wenn man mal schnell 'nen Kabel löten möchte, aber zu mehr kann man sie nicht gebrauchen, leider...


rebel4life schrieb:


> Nimm am besten die WS81/WSD81, gibts bei reichelt für knapp 200€, zuschlagen lohnt sich.


Die WS81 schon, die WSD81 nicht, die ist etwas teurer, aber ich schau mal, was ich nächsten Monat so abzweigen kann...

Würd gern das Asrock K7S41GX heile machen...


----------



## Thornscape (13. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Ich hab meine Weller Lötstation meinem Vater abgeschnackt. Der ist jetzt nur noch mit nem normalen Weller-Lötkolben unterwegs, und ich bin voll ausgestattet. 
Bin ich aber auch ganz froh drüber, denn bei mir gibt's schon ab und an mal was zu löten, und so eine Station kostet ja auch schon eine ganze Menge.

Und wo wir grade beim Thema sind... ich muss meine Platine für meine Spannungsregelung jetzt zuende löten.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Weller ist auf dem Gebiet afaik die Referenz, gefolgt von Ersa.


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2009)

*AW: gute Lötstation bis 200€?*

Weller ist sehr gut, aber es gibt auch andere gute Hersteller, da gibt es einen Hersteller mit einem etwas asiatischen Namen, mir kommt der Name nicht mehr, die machen auch gute Heißluftgeräte. Mit Weller kann man aber eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------

